
The Erebus – an historic ‘adventure’ with a tragic outcome - CrocodileStreet
https://spectator.us/2018/09/michael-palin-erebus/
======
myrryr
I thought it was going to be about Air NZ Flight 901. But it was about a boat.

Things called Erebus seem to be a problem :)

------
olliej
The headline made me immediately think of the “orchestrated litany of lies”
that came from the mt Erebus disaster

~~~
berti
Said by the head of the Royal Commission of Inquiry (Justice Peter Mahon),
about the cover-up attempted by the airline involved in TE901. Totally where I
went too.

~~~
olliej
I assume it’s a very NZer centric response? Much like our knowledge of French
terrorism, Pitcairn island, and the appropriate number of sheep per person :)

~~~
berti
Very much so. I expect people from elsewhere haven't even heard of it, whereas
for us it's the deadliest disaster in history!

~~~
sn41
I'm Indian. Have heard about TE901 and Pitcairn island. Don't know about sheep
or French terrorism - though I can hold forth on colonialism in general :)

------
car
Amazingly dark and atmospheric series about the HMS Erebus and HMS Terror,
really worth watching:

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2708480/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2708480/)

~~~
nyolfen
as is too often the case, i would recommend the book much more highly. i
thought the show was well executed (especially the attention to historical
detail) but, without disclosing too much, they really threw out the slow burn
and unworldly creepiness of the nemesis that i really enjoyed in the original,
as well as the usual stuff like compressed character arcs.

------
sn41
Slightly recommended: The Terror by Dan Simmons. I did not really think it was
great, but it is an interesting alternative take on the Erebus-Terror
disaster.

